# Craigslist



## Elf Mommy

Check out the information on this one! I just want to have a stern talking to a mother who lets her 3 year old....

well... you read it.

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/for/854550154.html


----------



## Elf Mommy

Oh my gosh!

"fresh vegetables, mainly lettuce"

argh

*http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/for/834633685.html*


----------



## Dublinperky

It seem like those people don't know what they are talking about! I really don't like the one with the 3 year old! How terrible. I hope who ever gets those bunnies aren't like them!:grumpy:

Aly!:?


----------



## Happi Bun

Both of them make me want to do this... ullhair:

The second one they don't even mention feeding hay. I rescued a rabbit a long time ago from a girls back porch. His cage was covered with cardboard so he never saw the light. Often he went without water and food. She never fed him hay so he had to be euthanized after I rescued him due to a big blockage. It was horrible.


----------



## Elf Mommy

Exactly!!! And in the second one, they even state that the money is mostly for the cage! As if the bunny is of no value at all!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

:grumpy: :banghead


----------



## Cove

These types of adds are everywhere... its depressing how the human race describes and treats the animals. I honestly want to disown myself from the human race sometimes. 

If your going to have an animal do research on it, teach your children how to behave around animals otherwise they will get bit and it may not be a rabbit bite it might be a dog bite because juniorwas never taught it was a bad idea to yank on a strange dogs ears or pick up a cat and squeeze it. Then guess what dog, cat, rabbit whatevergets in trouble because they bit someone and possibly get put down. 

People suck.


----------



## BSAR

That rabbit shouldn't be accustomed to being chased or squished by bratty kids!!


----------



## TreasuredFriend

*Cove wrote: *


> These types of adds are everywhere... its depressing how the human race describes and treats the animals. I honestly want to disown myself from the human race sometimes.
> 
> If your going to have an animal do research on it, teach your children how to behave around animals otherwise they will get bit and it may not be a rabbit bite it might be a dog bite because juniorwas never taught it was a bad idea to yank on a strange dogs ears or pick up a cat and squeeze it. Then guess what dog, cat, rabbit whatevergets in trouble because they bit someone and possibly get put down.
> 
> People suck.


----------



## LedaHartwood

It's no better here in KCMO.

There's an ad on the Kansas City Craigslist.

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pet/896868702.html

It upsets me that people do this. I guarantee these kids will want and recieve another pet within a month. 

It seems to be bunny day as well. There are three different ads today for rabbits.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*BSAR wrote: *


> That rabbit shouldn't be accustomed to being chased or squished by bratty kids!!


:yeahthat:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *BSAR wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> That rabbit shouldn't be accustomed to being chased or squished by bratty kids!!
> 
> 
> 
> :yeahthat:
Click to expand...

:yeahthat: I couldn't agree more! Get the kid a toy stuffed bunny not a real one! That rabbit has showed a lot of self control not biting those kids.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

http://northbay.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-bunny-with-cage-W0QQAdIdZ83445221

I managed to catch that one, hopefully in time. I sent her the house rabbit society link about rabbits and kids http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/children.html

I wrote to her that she should get a cute, cuddly cat that screams for its dinner and likes to be picked up. NOT a rabbit.

Teaching responsibility... yeah right. People make me wanna puke.


----------



## Cove

Should have told them to get sea monkies or a fish....

I pity the kitty, alot of cats aren't cuddly, when you pick them up they scratch you scare them they smack and hiss. A 5 year old shouldn't have to care for an animal to make them learn responsibility, and I highly doubt any rescue is going to adopt out a cat to them when she tells them that, I know we wouldn't.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

You're right, Cove.
I am personally enthusiastic about the idea of some cat scratching the hell out of a stupid, abusive kid. I figure that if she's hellbent, better a cat that can stand up for itself than a cowering rabbit.


----------



## cjune1961

Hi, glad you are trying to educate these people. While looking at the link you provided, just below was another ad for four bunnies for meat. Disgusted by it and flagged it several times. There were three mini-rexes and one flemmish giant. Can't believe people.

Carla.


----------



## gentle giants

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> You're right, Cove.
> I am personally enthusiastic about the idea of some cat scratching the hell out of a stupid, abusive kid. I figure that if she's hellbent, better a cat that can stand up for itself than a cowering rabbit.


A three year old is not being abusive, he/she is not yet old enough to understand they are causing pain. And cat scratches can cause serious damage, and might even make the child afraid of cats for the rest of his/her life. Theparents are the ones to blame here, not a child too young to know better.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Sorry gentlegiants... was being facetious. Sorry it didn't translate.

ETA: My niece (2 years old) behaves abusively towards her little brother out of jealousy. She sneaks up and bites the kid when her mother is out of the room. When told to stop, she asks" bite? Ow-ee?", (mom says yes, OW! hurts)... kid leans over and bites brother again.
She recognizes that he is in pain, yet continues to do it. By doing it when mom isn't around, she recognizes that it is wrong. So yes, from this observation, the two year old does understand that what she does hurts her brother. 

I was being somewhat facetious in my comment, but I do feel that an animal has a right to defend itself.


----------



## Raspberry82

I couldn't help but leave a comment. I told her if she (the mom) planned to be the main owner and caretaker of the bunny and not her child, then it might be ok. But I told her I adopted my bun from a 6 year old owner and he would bite everything he came into contact with.. and I mean CHOMP!, which he learned as a defense due to the little girl constantly squeezing the life out of him, holding him wrong, and terrorizing him. By the time I came along, the mother was the main caretaker (of course) and the little girl wanted nothing to do with him anymore. What a shocker. I also told her I didn't want to completely say no, you shouldn't get one, but simply she should only let her child play with the bunny while supervised and bunnies are just too high maintenance for most young kids to want to stick with, especially if they start biting in self-defense!


----------



## RexyRex

Speaking of Craigslist :grumpy:

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/pet/905978653.html

I hate people sometimes...I really do


----------



## pla725

I guess rabbits aren't suppose to come with ears and not smell. Sorry couldn't help it. I'm in that kind of mood. I agree people suck. 

That rabbit needs to get out of that home asap.


----------



## Raspberry82

With that first ad, the woman with the 5 year old is actually very nice, just mis-informed about what bunny ownership is really like. She emailed me requesting more info on what bunnies are really like to own and if I had any suggestions for good pets. I'm glad she emailed me, I was trying to just be informative to her so she wouldn't get herself into something she would regret. 

It is pretty common for people (before owning a bunny) to think they are just laid back chilled out fuzzballs who look cute and just stay in a cage and munch stuff day to day. They have no idea it is like owning a very smart, mischief loving, attention/snuggle needy, mess making 2 year old who needs constant daily interaction and training during the first 1 1/2 - 2years for house proofing and learning commands, etc. I told her basically at that age, she would be the main caretaker if it was a bunny, dog, cat, etc because they are too much for a 5 year old to maintain completely on their own. 

I suggested possibly a sweet tempered guinea pig or hamster and to make sure she knows how to handle it properly so they don't get injured. They also have short lifespans so would be less of a commitment. Or if she was ok with being the main care-taker, getting a sweet smaller breed puppy like a cocker spaniel would be good, they are great with little kids.

She did not realize that getting a bunny for her 5 year old really would be too overwhelming, for her too I think because she would be the main caretaker as a result. I told her that even for me, as an adult bunny owner, they can be a big commitment and responsibility.

When I was 5, I grew up on a little farm and I was responsible for feeding our cats daily, feeding our ducks and chickens, taking care of their pens. I think a 5 year old (especially a sweet one) would be able to be responsible with a pet, but not by themselves without a parent participating in case they forget to feed the pet or give it water, etc.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Good for you!
I guess my email to her didn't go through, with all the links to rabbit info sites...
Glad yours worked


----------



## Raspberry82

I was wondering about that, why she picked to reply to me if others had sent info, too . I figured if she really for whatever reason has her heart set on owning a bunny over anything else (which is doesn't sound like it) she would email me back about more info for bunny ownership. Is clearly really is just a pet for her daughter.. so a hamster or guinea pig seems like the best move.


----------



## Becknutt

I came accross this today on freecycle (similer to craigslist) and it just never amazes me the things people do. 

"> I work for a realtor that manages foreclosed homes. At one of our 
> properties, someone abandoned an adorable white bunny with grey ears. 
> I REALLY don't want to take it to the animal shelter. I am afraid of 
> what would happen if nobody adopts it. Since I have no idea how old he 
> is, this may not be a good first-time pet. I wouldn't want any kid 
> being traumatized by a short-lived bunny. But maybe if you already 
> have other rabbits he/she would be a good addition. 
> 
> Someone please take him!! (her?)"

I have contacted the poster, offering to foster. :grumpy:I hate people.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Thankfully persons will reach out. Ditto the comment on cruel people, people oblivious to _pain and feelings_ of other creatures. 

The realtor prob'bly ain't aware that shelters are getting full UP, so walk in the door, and that surrendered pet doesn't have an empty cage space. Injection, Dead, Done. Died humanely, which is a heckuva lot better than other means.

A **TON** of Education is NEEDED YET ! Great to see RO' members will do what they can to teach and inform!

What a caring person you are Becknutt for offering to foster.


----------



## tonyshuman

here's some gems from around here:
a bunny that (big surprise) wasn't a good choice for 1 and 2 year old children, but would be great for ages 3 and up!!
http://madison.craigslist.org/for/910496865.html

a bunny that is "special needs" because he doesn't like to be picked up and should be neutered!!
http://madison.craigslist.org/pet/915261880.html

that's not even mentioning the people who sell rabbits for meat on CL around here...


----------



## Dublinperky

I just looked at craigslist and almost all of them say " we don't have time for it anymore" I just hate that! One of them say they bought him a month ago but now isn't getting enough attention and not getting enough room! They have only had him for a month! Here is the link..... http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pet/912941258.html

Aly!:X


----------



## Cove

People...



The ones on craigslist in my area....

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/pet/915259705.html

"I have 3 Baby dwarf Rabbits for free 3 white,,born sept 11/08 "

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/drh/pet/911976842.html

"Hi, Am looking for a new home for my pet tame bunny. Not sure of the sex or breed. Approximately 11 months old. I think he is a mini rex breed but am not sure. Is black with white paws. Loves to explore and be petted but is afraid of heights hence you have to lift him like you a carrying a baby...."

And for Kijiji...

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-to-give-or-donate-2-BUNNYS-for-FREE-W0QQAdIdZ86437543

"I have two rabbits looking for a home. One is white the other is black both have blue eyes and are about 10 months old. Cage and water bottle are included."

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-to-give-or-donate-FREE-Cuddly-Fluffy-Bunny-W0QQAdIdZ85753143

"Im offering a grey rabbit FREE to a good home, this rabbit has her own custom built cage, and she has almost 40lbs of food and water bottle! "MUST FIND HER A GOOD HOME SOON" 

I recently moved into my house and this poor rabbit was left behind seeing she wasnt able to go with her owners to their new home, I was willing to take care of her until they could find her a new home, but I believe theyve now forgotten about their fuzzy little friend! 
Im unable to take care of her much longer seeing I have a full sized dog which doesnt understand shes a pet! 
If you have a warm place to keep her and a warm heart to care for this friendly, fuzzy little bunny, Im unable to keep her inside my house seeing my dog wont leave her alone and I dont want to she her freeze with the winter months coming upon us quickly!
If transportation is an issue, please call, if the distance isnt to great ill be willing too work something out for you to have her delivered! I just dont want too see anything bad happen to this fuzzy, friendly lil bunny!!! "

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Mini-LOP-for-sale-W0QQAdIdZ86762657

" have a 4 month old mini lop for sale. He is a silver tipped steel (rare color), very friendly and doesnt mind being held. Would be a great pet for kids. He doesnt come with anything, as I have been keeping him with my other rabbits outside."

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-DWARF-BUNNY-W0QQAdIdZ86627776

"
FREE DWARF BUNNY 
to a good home

Cute as a button
White & Grey
Small dwarf bunny - full grown
about 2 years old
Comes with plastic cage, litter, food, water bottle and dish"

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Gorgeous-Rabbits-PRICE-DROP-W0QQAdIdZ86613304

This one has several rabbits for sale with a "price drop".


I don't like the fates of any of these rabbits nor do I like the people giving them away for free when they probably bred them (like the three baby rabbits for free). Don't like the idea of them staying outside either in a Canadian winter.


----------



## Becknutt

I spoke to rescuer of that "little white bunny" and she said she responded to older post from a lady who's kid "really really wants a bunny." I gave her some advice to pass on to them aboutthe care and expenses rabbits require and she is going to ask some questions and make sure she gets a good vibe from the people before letting them take him/her. I asked her to call meback and let me know how it goes and also passed on my phone number and the forum address to the potential adopter.She was very appreciative and seemed caring. She does not want the bun to go to a good home. 

Oh the story on the bun. He/she has been living loose in the backyard, and appears to have made his home under a shed. No visable food/water/hay was available. Though there was grass...which is at least better than nothing. She said he was too fast for her to catch alone and it took 3 of them about2 hours. So he is going to need some help trusting humans, andis absolutely not going to be thecuddly littlelow maintenance petthatI'm sure these peopleare looking for.


----------



## gentle giants

*Dublinperky wrote: *


> I just looked at craigslist and almost all of them say " we don't have time for it anymore" I just hate that! One of them say they bought him a month ago but now isn't getting enough attention and not getting enough room! They have only had him for a month! Here is the link..... http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pet/912941258.html
> 
> Aly!:X


That one looks like a young Flemish.....


----------



## Elf Mommy

New ones near me 

Giant Flemish Rabbit. $275. Beautiful light brown female (fixed), full grown, 16 lbs, healthy, litter box trained. Intelligent (for a rabbit), she will come to you to be petted or scratched if you thump the floor, has learned the word âNo,â and when feeling playful will jump straight up in the air and run around in circles. She is very affectionate. She is currently living with a dog in a very friendly relationship. 

Includes a large âstore boughtâ wood hutch with removable tray, in almost new condition, and a vinyl covered metal cage with removable tray, in almost new condition. 



This is not a rabbit for small children but she is extremely social and needs to be around people and possibly other pets. Best living conditions are on screened porch with her wood hutch during mild weather and indoors where she can run free at least part of the day during freezing weather and summer heat. Because she is so large, she needs running and stretching out room and will not thrive being cooped up in a cage or hutch all the time. 

She eats kibble, timothy hay, dark lettuce, spinach, etc. 

I love my Bunny, she has been a wonderful pet. Please donât take this rabbit unless you are sure you are able to give her the best possible home wth running room (a tiled kitchen and dining room is very workable) and some daily attention. 

Call, 904-234-8395 or email 

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/grd/913241084.html

(she's gorgeous!)

dwarf rabbit $30

Its is a boy just weaned from mom should stay around 3 pounds very friendly. 
No pedigree but wonderful pet. 

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/grd/912370228.html

(looks like it barely has its eyes open)

Young Dwarf Rabbit. Gray with brown pattern. Healthy but not the most friendly. Does not bite. Includes hand made ceramic bowl and log (Has her name "Honey" on them), water bottle, some carrots, partial bag of timothy hay, and partial bag of rabbit pellets. Some what litter pan trained. Cage not included. 
904-8816265 or email. 

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/for/911971363.html

(so what are they doing with the cage???)

Needs to move on. We do not have space to keep him because we have around six litters on the way. Distinct markings. Thank you for looking at this ad. call (904)-327-2134 or email at [email protected] 

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/grd/906750225.html

(out with the old, in with the new?????  )

I have a Dutch buck brown & white, no pedigree approx. 1 1/2 years old. To loving home only and not for snake food. Litter trained and very sweet even for younger child/children, he's not shy and won't run away. 

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/grd/906004295.html

(sigh)

4H-er's Look here RARE breed bunnies - $45 (middleburg)

I am the onlybreeder in florida with the Polish breed rabbit. My polish are 3 pounds or less. They are alot calmer and friendlier than the netherland dwarfs. 
Pedigreed great bloodlines. $45 with pedigree. Only 2 left. Email for more info.

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/grd/903719103.html

(this is the EXACT same photo from the one above who said it was a DWARF!!! The person seems to be oblivious to the fact that both posts are going to show on the same page!!!)


----------



## purplepeacock

wow.....when i was a kid i used to get mad b/c the only pet we were able to have was a yellow canary that sang ALL DAY LONG!! well we had a dog for a while until i almost ended up in the hospital....another long story. anyway my sister and i used to keep pet rocks....i know don't laugh. but i remember begging my mom for hamsters and g.p.'s. After reading all that on craigslist i can see why my mom limited our pets. well also b/c we cried our eyes out when punky (the dog) had to find a new home. But this is insane how many animals are homeless. I think i need to go snuggle my Liffey right now and tell him how he'll never end up homeless like all those other animals....even if it means living in the forrester!!!


----------



## kherrmann3

I get really mad at some of the people on Craigslist. I hate reading these scenarios:

I need to rehome my pet because... 
- ... my wife is pregnant.
- ... I am pregnant.
- ... children do not care for him/her anymore.
- ... I do not have time for them. (I can understand SOME of these)
- ... the novelty wore off (and I am being forced to be responsible! Oh noes! You FAIL)
- ... my new boyfriend/girlfriend doesn't like them.

I really wish I could have the legal right to slap some people. You know, the insult-slap with the little glove? I've always wanted to do that :biggrin2:


----------



## Leaf

One of the most useful tools we have as RO members is the forum itself.

I've found it beneficial to e-mail people from ad sites, to give them gentle encouragement and avice, as well as a link to this forum so they can see for themselves how situations can be resolved - or at minimum offer them a more "safe" environment to rehome their rabbit in, if it absolutely falls to that extreme.

One of my biggest fears overall with doing that is to have one follow my guidance and then come to the forum to see their ad torn apart by fellow members.

:?


----------



## gentle giants

The oneI have heard most often is the "I don't have time to care for it anymore". Like you had it in the first place! And they all seem to think they are being responsible by dumping the rabbit off on someone else, because of course that shelter/rescue person has far more time on their hands. I was really blown away by the people that surrendered Toby to me, this woman had had him for seven years and only _now_ figured out he wasn't getting enough attention. Toby was so matted with feces that when I put him in my car I had to roll the windows down he smelled so bad. And it's not like they couldn't afford vet care, they drove up in a newer BMW and handed me $355 in cash like it was nothing.

Ok, my little rant is done now.


----------



## purplepeacock

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I get really mad at some of the people on Craigslist. I hate reading these scenarios:
> 
> I need to rehome my pet because...
> - ... my wife is pregnant.
> - ... I am pregnant.
> - ... children do not care for him/her anymore.
> - ... I do not have time for them. (I can understand SOME of these)
> - ... the novelty wore off (and I am being forced to be responsible! Oh noes! You FAIL)
> - ... my new boyfriend/girlfriend doesn't like them.
> 
> I really wish I could have the legal right to slap some people. You know, the insult-slap with the little glove? I've always wanted to do that :biggrin2:


i feel so blessed......doug gives in to all my animal whims. i have 5 birds and got this grand idea to make an aviary out of an old china hutch. so of course doug got stuck hauling the hutch. then when i realized i couldn't do all the wood work myself doug went online to learn stuff since he didnt' know what to do either. then he ended up building it..lol...then the same thing happened with liffey's cage. i had this great idea in my head of what i wanted to make but it ended up being harder than i thought. i got stressed and then doug ended up finishing the project. i am soooo lucky to have him and that he supports my love for my pets.


----------



## JadeIcing

I refuse to look on craigslist. I know I will find unwanted animals. So why torture myself.


----------



## kherrmann3

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I refuse to look on craigslist. I know I will find unwanted animals. So why torture myself.


I feel the same way, but I still do that to myself. I don't even know why!

I had to go on there yesterday to see if anyone lost a little black kitty  I don't want to take someone's pet to the Humane Society to be put down. I emailed some people, no response 
:hanging:


----------



## JadeIcing

This is why I dont look.

http://hartford.craigslist.org/pet/915395276.html


----------



## kherrmann3

Ahh, I see. I wouldn't want to go one there for that, either 

Most of the buns here are black dwarf mixes. For awhile, before Berry-Boo, I was looking for a friend for Toby. I will be again once Berry-Boo finds her forever home, but for now I have to wait. There are a lot of young lops around here, too. Mostly boys.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Kelly, couldn't you bring the cat to the shelter, and leave a note attached to his file for them to call you if they get to the point of euthanasia? That way, you'd get him back, and keep trying.

I put up a general ad for my Walmart cat, and have had probably at least 8 calls from ppl thinking he might be theirs. I gave them the info of where he was hanging out, and they went to look.

I bet if you put up a pic, somebody would recognize him and come get him


----------



## kherrmann3

The shelter doesn't do calls. When you call them, they never answer. It was a nightmare there. All the feral kitty rescues were full and I couldn't find anyone within two hours. The last cat was going for blood, too. It was just WILD.


----------



## BSAR

*RexyRex wrote: *


> Speaking of Craigslist :grumpy:
> 
> http://charlotte.craigslist.org/pet/905978653.html
> 
> I hate people sometimes...I really do


That just broke my heart! How incredibly rude! I'm in tears :cry1:


----------



## purplepeacock

*BSAR wrote: *


> *RexyRex wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Craigslist :grumpy:
> 
> http://charlotte.craigslist.org/pet/905978653.html
> 
> I hate people sometimes...I really do
> 
> 
> 
> That just broke my heart! How incredibly rude! I'm in tears :cry1:
Click to expand...


with ears??? does your rabbit's ears magically fall off when they reach a certain age or something? and why would anyone list that their pet smells? i haven't even seen the bun and already i think he needs to come live with me. and i love the part added about "no researchers". if the bun is living in that horrid conditions he better off hopping over the bunny bridge. i know i'd rather die then smell and have no one take care of me. makes me so mad and disgusted with people.....

......ok sorry for the rant. i'm kind of in a bad mood anyway with life in genereal and seeing that post was just the limit for today on how much i could take.


----------



## Elf Mommy

some recent "reasons"



> I no longer have room for her and the cage





> My daughter who is 12, has a variety of bunnies for sale


And then there's this one....which hubby would never agree to, but wow....wish wish, want want...

Flemish Giant Rabbit, Hutch, Cage, Bale of Hay - $275 (Mandarin, Jacksonville)
[line]

Reply to: [email protected] [suP][?][/suP]
Date: 2008-11-14, 9:41PM EST




Flemish Giant Rabbit. $275. Beautiful light brown female (fixed, full grown, 16 lbs, healthy, litter box trained. Intelligent(for a rabbit), if you thump the floor,she will come to you to be petted or scratched, has learned the word âNo,â and when feeling playful will jump straight up in the air and run around in circles. She is very affectionate. She is currently living with a dog in a very friendly relationship. 

Includes a large âstore boughtâ wood hutch with removable tray, in almost new condition, and a vinyl covered metal cage with removable tray, in almost new condition, and a bale of Timothy hay. 

This is not a rabbit for small children but she is extremely social and needs to be around people and possibly other pets. Best living conditions are on screened porch with her wood hutch during mild weather and indoors where she can run free at least part of the day during freezing weather and summer heat. Because she is so large, she needs running and stretching out room and will not thrive being cooped up in a cage or hutch all the time. 

She eats kibble, Timothy hay, dark lettuce, spinach, etc. 

I love my Bunny, she has been a wonderful,fun pet. Please donât take this rabbit unless you are sure you are able to give her the best possible home wth running room (a tiled kitchen and dining room is very workable) and some daily attention. 

Call, 904-234-8395 or email


----------



## FallingStar

Wow, people can be so cruel when posting adds about their rabbtis on there. :grumpy:Sheesh! 

_"Free 2 year old rabbit with ears. No longer loved. Smells. Would make a great pet. No animal researchers!" _That just shows how much they really wanted that rabbit, I hope the bunny got to a good home with somone that loved it. 

And I mean it's a good place to sell everything else _except_ animals! But you never know if the person buying your animal could be an animal abuser, or just buying them for pleasure. I mean I only use Craigslist for selling like rabbit supplies I don't need or other things like that. 

Look at this:

http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/grd/937652651.html

That is a *small* cage for three rabbits! Wow! 

_" I don't have the time to be their sole attention giver." _Wow, than I wonder if they even paid any attention to the rabbits for the 6 months that they had them? Grrrr! People make me soo mad! :grumpy::grumpy::grumpy:I wish they would just think before buying an animal that they just want because it's "cute". I wish they would think if they had the time and energy to spend time with the animal, so then 6 months later, you wouldn't have to sell it!!

:rant:

It just doesn't make sense.. 



Karlee


----------



## Flashy

*Leaf wrote: *


> One of the most useful tools we have as RO members is the forum itself.
> 
> I've found it beneficial to e-mail people from ad sites, to give them gentle encouragement and avice, as well as a link to this forum so they can see for themselves how situations can be resolved - or at minimum offer them a more "safe" environment to rehome their rabbit in, if it absolutely falls to that extreme.
> 
> One of my biggest fears overall with doing that is to have one follow my guidance and then come to the forum to see their ad torn apart by fellow members.
> 
> :?



I have justr ead this thread and agree with this 100%.

Maybe people could contact people when they see a rabbit ad and direct them here?


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Whenever I surf the classifieds in my area, I send them a notice to join RO... Usually tell them to ask for a rehoming fee, or how to build an appropriate cage, etc...

Usually, they respond to my message and say thanks... I wonder how many actually get here?


----------



## Happi Bun

*Flashy wrote: *


> *Leaf wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most useful tools we have as RO members is the forum itself.
> 
> I've found it beneficial to e-mail people from ad sites, to give them gentle encouragement and avice, as well as a link to this forum so they can see for themselves how situations can be resolved - or at minimum offer them a more "safe" environment to rehome their rabbit in, if it absolutely falls to that extreme.
> 
> One of my biggest fears overall with doing that is to have one follow my guidance and then come to the forum to see their ad torn apart by fellow members.
> 
> :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just read this thread and agree with this 100%.
> 
> Maybe people could contact people when they see a rabbit ad and direct them here?
Click to expand...

That is a really great idea, I'm going to start doing that. I remember one person posted an ad on CL regarding needing to re-home their rabbit. They had it listed as 'free' which is a big no no. I told them to be careful about giving their rabbit to someone for free, as it's common for sicko's to look for free ads. Then when they re-posted their rabbit it had a re-homing fee. That felt good knowing they took my advice. 

Complaining about these ad's wont help the situation, only giving friendly helpful advice to these people will. Just my two cents!


----------



## purplepeacock

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Whenever I surf the classifieds in my area, I send them a notice to join RO... Usually tell them to ask for a rehoming fee, or how to build an appropriate cage, etc...
> 
> Usually, they respond to my message and say thanks... I wonder how many actually get here?


i got here thru craigslist. but i was looking for a bunny cage when Fran (lovemyzoocrew) found me and directed me to this site. i have a habbit of wandering around pet stores and i find people looking to buy bun cages adn then......well it's so much cheaper to make your own!! but i dont' know how many people actually look on here after i tell them about the RO


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*FallingStar wrote: *


> Wow, people can be so cruel when posting adds about their rabbtis on there. :grumpy:Sheesh!
> 
> _"Free 2 year old rabbit with ears. No longer loved. Smells. Would make a great pet. No animal researchers!" _That just shows how much they really wanted that rabbit, I hope the bunny got to a good home with somone that loved it.
> 
> And I mean it's a good place to sell everything else _except_ animals! But you never know if the person buying your animal could be an animal abuser, or just buying them for pleasure. I mean I only use Craigslist for selling like rabbit supplies I don't need or other things like that.
> 
> Look at this:
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/grd/937652651.html
> 
> That is a *small* cage for three rabbits! Wow!
> 
> _" I don't have the time to be their sole attention giver." _Wow, than I wonder if they even paid any attention to the rabbits for the 6 months that they had them? Grrrr! People make me soo mad! :grumpy::grumpy::grumpy:I wish they would just think before buying an animal that they just want because it's "cute". I wish they would think if they had the time and energy to spend time with the animal, so then 6 months later, you wouldn't have to sell it!!
> 
> :rant:
> 
> It just doesn't make sense..
> 
> 
> 
> Karlee



I agree completely! I've seen that posting before too. How awful. Those poor rabbits. That cage is fine for one rabbit, not three, and a large litterbox! Sheesh! 

I can't believe some people when they say "i can't be their sole attention giver"!! Really now? Then why did you get the rabbit in the first place? Did you think your 8 month old son was gonna clean the cage while you sat on the couch eating potatoe chips and watching Dr. Phil? yes......

Emily


----------



## FallingStar

:yeahthat:

I completly agree, maybe we should post a rabbits care guide on there, so idiots like that will get the memo that they shouldn't get a rabbit if they can care for it properly.



Karlee


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*FallingStar wrote: *


> :yeahthat:
> 
> I completly agree, maybe we should post a rabbits care guide on there, so idiots like that will get the memo that they shouldn't get a rabbit if they can care for it properly.
> 
> 
> 
> Karlee



That's a good idea.  

Emily


----------

